# Panasonic PT-AE2000U 1080p HD Projector



## Sonnie

http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/ptae2000u.gif
* PT-AE2000U *1500 ANSI Lumens Widescreen 1080p High Definition Home Theater Projector with Smooth Screen Technology and up to 16000:1 Contrast Ratio

*U.S. List Price $3,499.00 / Street Price $2,699.00
*2 Year Warranty! 
Find a dealer

*Overview*:

 The newest LCD home theater projector with 1080p (1,920 x 1,080 pixel) native resolution: the PT-AE2000U is designed for savvy home theater enthusiasts and audio video professionals who desire an immersive home entertainment viewing experience, the new projector delivers 1080p images with a carefully-tuned lens system to reproduce remarkable detail and clarity with 1,500 lumen brightness and 16,000:1 contrast ratio. 

The new PT-AE2000U model is the next evolution of its predecessor, the PT-AE1000U, which has been widely accepted and used to display professional movies. The new projector reproduces the original picture quality intended by Hollywood movie and television directors -- all within the comfort of consumers' home theaters.

* Beautiful Picture Quality with Improved Clarity*

The PT-AE2000U model comes equipped with Panasonic's new optical system that's designed to display beautifully detailed images with a captivating brightness of 1,500 lumens. Careful craftsmanship is incorporated into each individual optical system by highly skilled technicians to fully optimize the image for full high definition (HD) resolution. The projector's new Detail Clarity Processor analyzes frequency characteristics of each frame in three dimensions (horizontal, vertical, and along the time axis) and applies necessary sharpness at varying degrees to create natural, life-like images with exceptional clarity. 

The PT-AE2000U projector reproduces Hollywood movies, independent films and other entertainment with exceptional color accuracy. Its enhanced unique Pure Color Filter Pro uses optical adjustment to achieve a higher purity level of the three primary colors; it also helps displays deeper, purer blacks. The color space has been extended even more to match the approximate level specified in the digital cinema industry. 

The new projector also incorporates Panasonic's well-known Smooth Screen technology that reduces the black lines between pixels that mar picture quality. The technology has been tuned together with the new full-HD optical unit, allowing consumers to enjoy vibrant, smooth images found in commercial movie theaters. In addition, Panasonic's original Dynamic Iris has also been improved for further stability and response by controlling the iris speed at finer increments to help reproduce darker blacks and brighter whites.

The image processing system has been improved dramatically, with a maximum of 16 bit digital signal processing making it possible to reproduce subtle hues and brightness variations faithfully with greater smoothness. Furthermore, the projector also incorporates next-generation, full high definition LCD panels (C2Fine), which are characterized by inorganic alignment layer and vertically aligned liquid crystals for enhanced black level performance. 

* Professional-Level Features*

The new LCD projector also comes equipped with professional-level features that let users personalize the images they see on the screen. First, the projector's Split Adjust mode allows users to split the screen into two halves, one to make picture adjustments and one to see those adjustments as a baseline reference. Second, the PT-AE2000U's waveform monitor -- seen mostly on professional video and film equipment -- measures the level of brightness output from a given video signal source. This feature also now automatically verifies that the source device is outputting at full dynamic range, and quickly makes adjustments to optimize it for your home theater setting. Users can easily see a graphical representation of any changes made to the unit's color settings. 

In addition, the Cinema Color Management feature helps color correct approximately 1,070,000,000 different colors for a more refined, customized control of individual colors -- closely representing the process used by Hollywood's motion picture color correction specialists. The PT-AE2000U also incorporates picture modes demanded by film production studios to help them with production and post-production activities. You can now store up to eighteen personalized settings with customized names.

* Ease of Use*

The PT-AE2000U is now equipped with three HDMI inputs, so you can connect multiple HD sources without a HDMI switcher. Set-up and installation are a snap with the PT-AE2000U projector's 2x powered zoom and its wide lens shift range. Thanks to both features, the new model can cast a 120-inch diagonal image from as little as 3.6 meters (about 11 feet) to 7 meters (24 feet) from the screen. The new projector's lens shift capability enables full, 100 percent vertical adjustment and 40 percent horizontal adjustment so that viewers can suspend the projector close to the ceiling in a stylish fashion, or conveniently place the projector on a book shelf. 

The projector's lens-centered design and maintenance features, such as the replaceable side filter and top lamp, make the ceiling mount very easy to install. The PT-AE2000U's jet black color and sleek cabinet design also fit well in home theater environments, and its universal remote control enables viewers to easily control their entire home theater system from one device.


*Panasonic PT-AE2000U Projector Specifications*:
Native Resolution: 1080p
Brightness: 1500 ANSI lumens
Aspect Ratio: 16:9
Technology: Polysilicon
Contrast Ratio: 15000:1
Features:
Full HD Spec - 1920x1080p
HD at 60Hz and 24Hz
Pure Color Filter Technology
3 HDMI Inputs

Weight: 15.9 lbs.
Dimensions: 18.13in W 5.13in H 11.78in D
Compatibility:
Native: 1920x1080
Computer: VGA, SVGA, XGA, WXGA, SXGA, WXGA+, SXGA+, UXGA (Compatible)]
Video: 480i/p, 720p, 1080i/p (24/50/60) - Displays Up to 1080p
Video/Color Signal: NTSC, PAL, SECAM

Warranty: 1 Year Limited Parts & Labor; 90 Day on Lamp
Included:
6ft. Power Cord
Remote Control Unit
Batteries for Remote Control (UM-3 x 2)

*

Additional Features:*
*Digital Clarity Processor* gives images a more natural, lifelike expression than those of previous image-processing methods
*Maximum 16-bit Digital Processing* provides 4 times the gradation of the PT-AE1000U to faithfully reproduce subtle hues and brightness variations
*New Waveform Monitor* on-screen to adjust black and white levels automatically or manually
*Split Adjust Mode* to freeze any scene and make adjustments while easily comparing the original image side-by-side with the adjusted image
*Cinema Color Management (CCM)* to adjust one color without affecting the neighboring colors
Lens-Centered Symmetrical Design
Versatile Input Interfaces - including 3 HDMI 1.3 Inputs with Deep Color (xvYCC) support
2x Optical Power Zoom and Focus
Wide Lens Shift Range - Horizontal ±40%, Vertical ±100%
Learning Remote Control with Function Buttons
Seven Picture Modes
Progressive Cinema Scan (3/2 pulldown) and HD IP
3D Noise Reduction
Scene-Adaptive MPEG Noise Reduction
Scene-Adaptive Resizing LSI
1080/24p Compatible
Selectable Frame Response
Built-in Test Pattern
Up to 16 Sets of Adjustment Settings Can Be Stored in Memory
On-screen Input Guidance
Auto Input Search
Normal/Economy Lamp Power Selection
Off Timer
22db Quiet Operation (in Economy Lamp Mode)
*
The Power of Full HD... Beauty of Rich Details...

* Panasonic is bringing Full HD image quality to even greater heights with the new PT-AE2000U. A Full-HD compatible home cinema projector that achieves a remarkable 15,000:1 contrast ratio and a maximum brightness of 1500 ANSI lumens. Developed with the quality and precision that are needed to allow use by Hollywood professionals in the moviemaking process, the PT-AE2000U features three LCD panels that display beautiful 1080p high-definition pictures in remarkable detail. With the new PT-AE2000U, Panasonic gives you the ultimate cinema experience at home. 








_*Next Generation Full-HD LCD Panels

*_The new generation Full HD LCD panels* use vertically aligned liquid crystal molecules with inorganic alignment layers. When no voltage is applied, the molecules are aligned perpendicular to the glass substrate, so there is no light leakage and the substrate remains black (called "normally black" operation), providing higher contrast.
_* C2FINE™ D7 1920x1080 Panels_ 

_*High 15,000:1 Contrast Ratio and 1500-Lumen Brightness

*_ Almost all the key components in the optical system have been renewed to unleash the beauty of Full HD expression with an outstanding contrast ratio of 15,000:1 and brightness of 1500 lumens. 

_*Carefully Tuned Lens System for Maximum Full HD Performance

*_To assure maximum clarity in Full HD images, the PT-AE2000U employs a new Full HD-compatible lens unit comprising 16 lens elements in 12 groups, including two large-diameter aspherical lenses and two high-performance ED (extra-low dispersion) lenses. Each lens is carefully aligned by highly skilled technicians to assure a uniform focusing balance from the center to the edges of the screen. The resulting high-quality images are clear and free of distortion and color bleeding. 

_*Dynamic Iris Designed for Full HD

*_This system works by analyzing histograms to determine the brightness level of each image, then adjusting the lamp power, iris and gamma curve.*² accordingly to create the ideal image. The adjustments are made 60 times every second. In the PT-AE2000U we doubled the control speed pattern to further improve response and stability. This helps the projector achieve a wide dynamic range with swift smoothness for added beauty in both dark and bright scenes.
_*² Parameters for adjusting the output brightness gradation level according to the input signal._ 

_*Smooth Screen Technology

*_ Panasonic's Smooth Screen technology uses crystal double refraction to arrange pixels on a screen without gaps between them. The new Smooth Screen is optimized specifically to match the characteristic of the PT-AE2000U's optical system, giving you the kind of smooth, vivid and three-dimensional-like images you see in a movie theater. 

_*Pure Color Filter Pro

*_This optical filter optimizes the light spectrum from the UHM projector lamp, helping to produce deeper blacks while improving purity levels in the three primary colors (red, green and blue). This advanced filter system improves color purity to such an extent that the color gamut is expanded to approximately match the level specified by the digital camera industry.*³ This gives images the deep, rich coloring that distinguishes movie images.
_*³ Specifications put forth by the Society of Motion Picture and Television Engineers (SMPTE) DC28 Digital Cinema committees._ 
_
*Lifelike Images in Crisp Detail*_ 

Developed in collaboration with leading filmmakers, Panasonic's Hollywood tuning process produces images that mirror the director's artistic vision and intent. This process is now further aided in the new PT-AE2000U by maximizing the image quality of the Full HD content in Blu-ray discs and HD broadcasts for large-screen viewing. The carefully tuned optical system teams up with a newly developed Detail Clarity Processor to dramatically boost image clarity. The PT-AE2000U offers the ultimate home cinema experience with crisp Full HD images in remarkable detail.


*Full Review at Projector Central*

*Full Review at Projector Reviews*



*More images*:


----------



## Sonnie

*I want one!* :hissyfit:


----------



## Sonnie

Found a sweet deal on one of these from RobZ over at AVS... :spend: :spend: :spend: I'm officially broke. I must sell my Z4 now so we can have food. :whistling:


----------



## ACGREEN

How is this projector at keeping up with fast moving pictures. Does it have the same LCD lag I've seen in the Epson?


----------



## Sonnie

I really don't know, but what I do know is I've not read anything bad about it thus far. Everyone I know that owns one has been extremely happy.


----------



## thxgoon

Wow Sonnie! First ML's now this! Drrrooooooolll..... This pj looks awesome, perhaps in a year or so the price will drop enough and I can upgrade from my AE700.


----------



## Fincave

Show us some screenshots, please. How much better is the PQ compared to the Z4, is black really black? A short review would be great once you can tear yourself away from watching movies.


----------



## Sonnie

Well I'm definitely not the one to be able to tell you that black is black and give you a review. My eyes are just not up to par for this stuff. This is one reason I purchased this pj... because it is supposed to be calibrated for accuracy straight out of the box. According to RobZ (pretty nifty guy on pj's over at AVS)... he has tested this unit and claims it is on the money.

I will however give you some screen shots as soon as I get it in and watch a movie or two. It should be here by Thursday or so.

A note on my Z4. JimP (member here and at AVS) visited my house a while back with one of his video boxes and got the Z4 pretty accurate with grayscale and color, so it looks really good. I did actually notice a considerable improvement after he calibrated it. I had attempted to calibrate it, but was so far off it was comical.


----------



## ACGREEN

What kind of deal di you get? i am looking at buying one this week. Can you give me te contact info from whom you bougt this projector?


----------



## Sonnie

I purchased it from RobZ over at AVS... he's not a dealer. He's a pretty sharp display guru IMO. I got it for considerably less than street price. I believe the cheapest I've seen them otherwise is $2700.


----------



## MatrixDweller

Sonnie said:


> I must sell my Z4 now so we can have food.


If it wasn't for food for my wife and three kids, oh yeah and diapers and clothes and birthday parties and gasoline and mortgage payments and...

I might be lucky if I get this one used 3 years from now after I sell a bunch of stuff on ebay and convince my wife that she really really needs 1080p.


----------



## Scuba Diver

Just bought one. I have not set it up yet. I need to get my screen up first.


----------



## ACGREEN

I just ordered mine from Amazon.com. Can't wait. I am having my screen installed next week and should be viewing this projector in two weeks.


----------



## Sonnie

I've never owned a projector that does not include auto-off when no signal is present.

I've had my 2000 connected since Saturday morning and it mysteriously turned on some time Saturday night. I didn't realize it was on until early this morning... some 32+ hours unnecessarily burned up. I turned it off this morning, waited and verified it was in fact off. Got home and low and behold it is on again... and had been on for 10 more hours. More lamp hours wasted.

I've checked all of our remotes in the house... checked our garage remotes... nothing is accidentally cutting it on. We live way, way, way back in the boonies... down a dirt road and way off that dirt road. Not close enough to anyone else for something someone else owns to be turning it on.

Hopefully Panasonic technical support will have a miracle answer for me. :huh:


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

Maybe the ALIENS!!!:1eye:

:yes:


----------



## ACGREEN

Oh boy, I hope this isn't an issue. I should have mine up and running in a couple of weeks. I'll let you know. 

Are you losing power? Sometimes, electronics default to on when they get a small power surge.


----------



## Sonnie

No sign of us losing power... no clocks flashing to be reset, etc.


----------



## MatrixDweller

I think my Epson has a setting for what to do when the power fails (last-state, off, on). If the Panny does then set it to off. It could be triggered by a power sag or spike. Country power is notorious for being dirty. The lines stretch for miles and service only a few peple thus are last on the list to be upgraded or repaired. The step down transformer could be as old as you for all you know.


----------



## ACGREEN

whats the latest on your power problems. i just got mine, but it will be another week before it is even hooked up. Thanks for keeping us posted?


----------



## <^..^>Smokey Joe

Why not just turn the power off when not in use? Doesn't truely solve the issue, but does save you money being off standby.


----------



## Sonnie

I hate to even tell you guys this, but I am fairly certain is was all my fault. As I started remembering back, I was programming my MX-800 remote Saturday evening. The only thing I can think of that may have turned it on is during the programming the signal made it through the walls and triggered it on.

Then when I turned it off, thinking I had waited long enough, I guess I didn't stay quite long enough. Within 20-30 seconds of what I thought was off, it gradually comes back on. I just thought it was off and walked on out the door a tad too quickly. :hide:

I started investigating and instead of the macro off including "Power" twice, it should be "Power" then "Select". Using the "Power" button twice cuts it off, but cuts it right back on. :huh:

Since I've changed it, no problems. It had to just simply be some stupidness on my part. :coocoo:


----------



## Scuba Diver

It is to bad that hours were wasted. However, I am glad you figured it out. I am considering purchasing that remote and will definitely make sure I don't make the same mistake.


----------



## ACGREEN

good to hear, you had me worried.


----------



## MatrixDweller

Too bad there isn't a burn in time for projectors or else you would have accidentally did a good thing. I hope the projector manufacturers either switch to high powered LEDs or make the bulbs cheaper in the future.


----------



## okron

Sonnie said:


> I purchased it from RobZ over at AVS... he's not a dealer. He's a pretty sharp display guru IMO. I got it for considerably less than street price. I believe the cheapest I've seen them otherwise is $2700.


Sonnie
I'm looking at this model....any concerns buying from someone not a dealer? Don't know much about AVS?


----------



## Sonnie

AVS is another forum, not a business. RobZ is a member there and just happened to be selling his unit that he purchased from Projectorpeople.com. The warranty is still valid for me.

At this time there are no used ones for sale anywhere that I can find.

There's a company online selling it for $2000... but I have no idea about their credibility.


----------



## Guest

I have read that this online company, selling the Panasonic AE2000U for just over $2000, is a scam. You have to pay with some kind of e-gold thing?? Anyway, if it seems to good to be true it usually is. One forum I read said that they were trying to shut them down.


----------



## Sonnie

Thanks for the heads up on that Lynn. It did sound a little bit too good to be true. I edited my previous post and took the link out. Wouldn't want someone to take a chance and mess up.


----------



## maikeldepotter

This PT-AE2000 is my first projector I bought some two months ago. It took me like ove a year to decide, innitially opting for the AE900 and AE1000. Just before I bought it, I witnessed a comparison with Mistubishi HC5000 in which the Panasonic made me dream away and nit bother about analyzing picture quality. The image it presents is siply way better than I thought was possible with the current Hone Cinema Beamers. I am still optimizing my HT with respect to image and sound, but may provide some answers for the people considering to purchase one of these.


----------



## thxgoon

So, Sonnie, what's the latest on the pj? How do you like it? I know your ML's have been hogging all of your attention lately :dumbcrazy:


----------



## Sonnie

I don't think I could be happier with my setup right about now. The 2000 is just absolutely remarkable... like the Martin Logan's. I couldn't tell you if the color is perfect or not. JimP calibrated my last Z4 and I was really liking what he did... it was a vast improvement over the way it had been previously. He helped me understand a few things and I think the Panny is good on color, but I'm just not positive. It looks good to me though. Where I notice the biggest difference is the detail, sharpness, crispiness of the image. I am very very happy I made this purchase. It will most likely be some while before I worry about upgrading again.


----------



## Sonnie

Hello Maikel and welcome to the Shack!

So tell your thoughts on the 2000... how do you like it? What are the major differences you see between it and the former models you owned?


----------



## maikeldepotter

Sonnie said:


> Hello Maikel and welcome to the Shack!
> 
> So tell your thoughts on the 2000... how do you like it? What are the major differences you see between it and the former models you owned?


Hello Sonnie, 

The 2000 really is the first projector I have ever owned!! 

I have seen some projectors at friends' places and retailers so what I can tell is that I have not seen a LCD projecter where the screen-door effect was just absent as it is with the 2000. Only when coming very close to my 2 meter (80 inch) wide screen some pixelation (pixel size 1 mm2) becomes visible. Because I am sitting only 2,75 meter from my screen this was important for me.

Also I am very happy with how the 2000 is working with my Oppo upscaling DVD player. SD-DVDs look amazingly good. You don't really need HD DVDs that bad with this combination. I have seen one Blu Ray movie playing on my PS3. Although you notice that it comes with an higher definition (sharper) to my opinion does not add that much to the whole movie experience. I even found it a bit distracting at times to see the the slight focus errors in the original movie. You can really notice that the camera is focussing on one's ear instead of the eyes for example. That sharp is how it gets!!

In short: I personally have never seen a better performing HT projector, especially with the smooth and yet sharp picture it delivers. There are projectors that are higher in brightness and contrast (and apparently sharper), but I really doubt of any of them deliver this cinema-like picture quality. I am very happy with the 2000!


----------



## BraintreeDragons

Hi all,

New to HT Shack... I put my new PT-AE2000U up last night and I LOVE it... I read alot of reviews between the PT-AE2000U and the Epison Home Cinema 1080UB and other... Most of the reviews favored PT-AE2000U so I went with it..

This is my first projector that I bought (my old one was an old Focus Office Projector)... Very easy to setup... I still need to put up my 106" Elite screen, but even on my Mocha colored wall it looks great... Once I get the screen put up I may need to tweek it. So I maybe asking more questions later...


----------



## Sonnie

Hi BD and welcome to the Shack!

Congrats on the new toy... I love mine. :T

I just read that comparison at Projector Central between the Panny and Epson... very interesting. The Panny is really holding its own.


----------



## BraintreeDragons

Thanks Sonnie...

Projector Central was the key to my decision to go with the PT-AE2000U. I like there reviews...

Did you have to do much in calibration? What kind of screen are you using? I'm installing a Elite EZ-Frame 106" Cinema White with a gain of 1.1. My throw distance is at 14"...


----------



## Sonnie

I believe I set it to Cinema 1 and haven't touched it. 

I use a painted drywall screen... Misty Evening Gray, but plan on changing that to our new Black Widow PFG pretty soon. I'm at 12' TD.


----------



## BraintreeDragons

I was going to use the Goo System for a paint on screen, but after talking to different people (HT Installers) and reading different reviews. I decided to go with a screen... One of the big problems I had if I went with a painted screen was that my walls were not perfect... Too many reviews and people have said that if the walls is uneven or bumps, the painted screen would make the picture worse...

So I decided to go with a fixed screen... Electric screen was an option, but the package deal was right with the fixed frame...

My Basement/Man Cave is 44' x 14' (L x W)... The room is broken up to 3 parts. First third is the HT, the second is Poker Table and small game tables. The last part is my pool table... Needless to say, we watch sporting events as much as we watch movies... Lighting is controlled in the 3 zones so that is not a problem...

Just found out that my HDMI cable is bad so I have to order a new 25'-35' HDMI to replace it... Bummer... Still works with Conponent, but not the same Aspect modes...


----------



## muzz

You'll see waves in an untensioned pull down screen easier than small imperfections in the walls IMO.

I have some small imperfections on my walls, that I can easily see up close, but aren't noticeable from 10' away on a 115" screen..
I could probably find them if I went up to the screen, located them, and then KNEW EXACTLY where to look, but thats like begging for someone to show you what DLP Rainbow effects look like, so you can see them anytime you want to.

I don't go searching for them.

JMO


----------



## BraintreeDragons

Thanks Muzz,

Orignally wanted the paint on screens because of my 11 yr old and 9 yr old kids... I though it would be easier to maintain with the 2 kids. But the package deal with the screen was the same price as getting the Goo System.

The Elite Ez-Frame was very quick to put togather and mount... The frame itself looks nice too...

Next I need to do is mount my front and center speakers...


----------



## Sonnie

Check out our DIY Screen forum... it is very extensive and those guys are professionals.


----------



## BraintreeDragons

I've had my AE2000U running now for a few weeks... Picture looks good but I still need to configure it too (waiting on a friend of mine for disks)... Is there anything else that would help me configure the picture? I still see a little rough edges around lettering and such... Any advice would help this novice...

Thanks in advance


----------



## <^..^>Smokey Joe

If you are seeing a light whitish edge to images then you may have the sharpness a too high. Sharpness controls are legacy of poor display devices of old whose images were so bad adding something to define edging gave you the ilusion of sharpness.


----------



## Blaser

This thread is very interesting. I though of bringing it back to the top. It is weird everybody loves this projector and speakin' of it with no single screen shot!!

Come on guys!!!


----------



## Blaser

Are you going to show us something? ummm... OK! 1$ / screenshot? :bigsmile:


----------



## Blaser

I wanna see screenshots of the Panasonic PT-AE2000U Plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz raying:


----------



## Sonnie

Maybe... just maybe I can find time to take some one day over the next couple of weeks. I just have sooooo many things I have to do that my memory box is overflowing trying to remember it all.


----------



## Guest

I have to wait for sometime to save $ and get that pj.


----------



## Guest

Is there a preferred mount for the PT-AE2000U? I've only been able to find a couple and the DH400 seems to be a nice mount but not sure of quality. I hope this question is in the right place!:innocent:


----------



## audibleeye

I've been reading the posts here and find your comments quite useful. 

I'm looking at upgrading my Optima HD72 (720P) to a 1080P projector and had, admittedly, been looking at DLP projectors only since the last time I looked at LCD they did not impress me at all. That was about 5 years ago and I'm sure the technology has changed for the better. 

I'm looking for someone with experience of both DLP and LCD to bring me up to date. The rainbow effect is not an issue for me, so please don't use that as a negative for DLP. The two major negatives for me when I first looked at LCDs were screen door effect and lack of contrast. Are these still issues? I currently project onto a 120" wide acoustically transparent screen in a totally light controlled room. My current choice is the Benq W5000, but I'm open to be convinced of others.


----------



## <^..^>Smokey Joe

The AE3000 is just around the corner with improved levels, slightly higher lumens.

I spent a day with a AE2000 and pre production AE3000 last week, so they arent far off.

Oh Colour1 is the most accurate to the reference standards out of the box mode. Cim1,Cim2 and Cim3 are all designed by settings derrived from notable movie industry ppl, colorists etc. Those modes are a question of taste.


----------



## Guest

Again...can anyone recommend a mount for a slightly off flush install?


----------



## Sonnie

What do you mean by off flush? Do you have a picture?


----------



## Guest

I actually meant ceiling mount but not dropping further then 2 inches or so from the ceiling.


----------



## Sonnie

That is close for sure. Not sure you'll find anything, but you might could fabricate one from a universal mount. Take the extension bar out and mount the part that connects to the projector to the ceiling section where the extension bar was removed from. You will probably have to drill some holes and do some rigging, but it should work.


----------



## Horrorfan33

I have a chance of buying this projector..The guy says it was never used, still in original box,etc...The pics seem believable..My question is, does it harm a projector, to be a few years old and never used?..Is there anything I should worry about?..Going to look at it tomorrow (Sunday), so any help would be greatly appreciated!!!
Thanks!


----------

